# Edge and corner caps solution



## JeffDelucia (Feb 23, 2010)

I took all of the corner and edge caps off of my ghosthand cube and then dissassembled it. How can i put it all back and only have one of each piece?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 23, 2010)

...Just use a process of elimination, similar to mastermind. Find out what piece COULD be each one, probably starting with corners, and narrow down the possibilities until it is done.


Or you could just assemble it and put the caps in. Seems simple enough.

I've done this with an FII, that's how I know.

This is assuming that the GH only has 1 cap per piece.


----------



## (R) (Feb 23, 2010)

Is this a riddle?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 23, 2010)

Corners should be trivial...


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah i got it after a while. I knew from BLD that corners can be identified with only 2 stickers so those were easy. Edges just took a lot of messing around.


----------

